# MAC my Weimaraner



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is some pic's of my Weimaraner when he was a pup and now "11 months" old 
Then....



























And now...



























Thanks for looking


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We had a Weimaraner number of years back. She was the best of all our dogs.

Enjoy him cause his only wish is to eat, propogate the species and most of all to please you.

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> Enjoy him cause his only wish is to eat, propogate the species, *crap in your yard*, and most of all to please you.


I fixed it for you, *TOF*. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks... and yes he does know how to make a mess of the yard.. lol


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Good looking puppy! Show dog or family dog?


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

just family.He dose have 2 AKC champs in his blood line tho. one on his mom's side and one on the dad's side. The breeder gave us a copy of family tree, Its cool seeing what all the dogs have gone on to do.. some hunting champs others show. 

when he is older I would like to take him to a show or 2, but thats alot of work just for a few times...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I fixed it for you, *TOF*. :mrgreen:


Dang, I hate it when you catch my mistakes Mike. :buttkick:

That was a big omission too. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Find looking old boy. I'll bet he's a big mooch too when you are eating supper. Nothing like having a good dog. They never betray you or vote democrate on ya. Enjoy him ,I would.:smt1099


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a female named Bella, in fact, she is bugging me right now, wanting me to throw her "birdy". Great dogs. Good looking dog.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> Dang, I hate it when you catch my mistakes Mike. :buttkick:
> 
> That was a big omission too. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


And stinky. Don't forget stinky.


----------

